# Come Support Santa Clara University Cycling!



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

hey guys I'm a freshman on the SCU Cycling Team

We just got back from a race in Santa Barbara this weekend, next weekend is Berkeley and then we have the WCCC Finals at UN in Reno. Bobby restarted our team last year after a few years having none and we're starting to pick up and train some good riders this year.

We're trying to cover costs such as gas and race fees so we're holding a fundraiser at Stuft Pizza on Park and Bellomy near the SCU campus. We will all be there if you want to ride/drive over, hang out with us and eat some good pizza.

The date is April 21 from 5:30 to 9:00pm and if you come make sure you say you are there for SCU Cycling.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I had no idea there was a Stuft on Park/Bellomy. That location is about 1/2 way between my work/home commute, I’ll for sure try to make a point to stop by, although I may smell like body odor when I get there (when I ride, it’s “balls-out” so to speak). So, are you all accepting donations or something, or is it all about eating pizza and somehow eating pizza covers the costs? Soy confusidado y no entiendo el concepto la "recaudador de los fondos" (you surely know el Español since you are in an area where 30% or more of the population speaks it).

Man, I miss the Stuft that used to be on the corner of S. Bascom and Campbell Avenue. That Stuft rocked. Now there’s a Thai restaurant in it’s place, which is annoying located less than 300 feet from another Thai restaurant. Just for that reason I purposely spite the Thai people by instead going to Chez Sovan on S. Bascom just past Dry Creek Road (across the street from Kirk’s Steakburgers) for some world-class Cambodian cuisine!


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

Si, entiendo poco espanol pero no estudio ahora mismo porque estudio los studios de la ingeniería ... por favor disculpas la espanol... las idiomas extranjeras estan muy dificil por mi 

We are surely accepting donations but the way it works is if you buy anything and say you are there for the cycling fundraiser then a portion of your money will come to us at the end of the night.

I hope to see you there and we don't care how bad you smell! we drove back to SC from Santa Barbara after our race without showers! ouch


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

givemefive said:


> Si, entiendo poco espanol pero no estudio ahora mismo porque estudio los studios de la ingeniería ... por favor disculpas la espanol... las idiomas extranjeras estan muy dificil por mi


Frighteningly after four beers I understood every word of that.



givemefive said:


> We are surely accepting donations but the way it works is if you buy anything and say you are there for the cycling fundraiser then a portion of your money will come to us at the end of the night.
> 
> I hope to see you there and we don't care how bad you smell! we drove back to SC from Santa Barbara after our race without showers! ouch


I will try to make it… on the 21st, that is (I have a problem with el tiempo from time to time).


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, monday evening.

Some of the team and I should be there from 5:30-7:00ish and my other teammates will be there after that


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I was unable to make it.  Have to think about my hungry little toddlers at home (I am the head chef in my household).


----------

